# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  KAIST SUGV, MSC Lab, KAIST, Daejeon, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - MSC Lab

----------


## Airicist

KAIST SUGV 

Published on May 26, 2014

----------

